# Throw that out!



## Momo (Jan 5, 2007)

What is something that you wish everyone would get rid of in their closets?

Example: I wish girls would toss their UGGS already


----------



## Guenevere (Jan 5, 2007)

Skin tight belly shirts, lol!!!


----------



## Momo (Jan 5, 2007)

oh, agreed


----------



## AquaBlu (Jan 5, 2007)

I still see people with those stupid slouchy purses with the gigantic sequins on them, wasnt that like two summers ago people?! They were ugly when they were in....Toss them!


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jan 5, 2007)

^^I agree.

How about skin tight pants that they can't fit in, but wear anyway, and their stomach hangs over the button.


----------



## bluebird26 (Jan 5, 2007)

Those sweat pants that have stupid messages on the butt area like "Juicy", totally stupid!


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 5, 2007)

OMG yes!! Same goes for the shirts that say stuff like "Fashion Queen", "99% Angel", "Cutie", etc etc.


----------



## Saja (Jan 5, 2007)

I like the ones that have Universitys and colleges names on them. yay school pride!


----------



## bluebird26 (Jan 5, 2007)

LOL! Okaaaaaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 5, 2007)

Anything with huge shoulder pads?

lol.

P.S. I'm wearing black sweats with "DKNY jeans" on the butt right now. So :we:

lol. I wear them as pj's...I don't wear them out.


----------



## LovesJim (Jan 5, 2007)

Uggs

Tunics

Sweatpants that they wear in public

Ballerina flats

CROCS - hate hate hate them! they are not shoes


----------



## pinkbundles (Jan 5, 2007)

gauchos...some are ok, but most are not! they make everyone's thighs look ginormous!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 5, 2007)

Yes!

Amen!

I have a pair but only wear them around the house as pj's, too. Wouldn't wear them out.

And yes, I agree...1980 called and wants it's shoulder pads back! And high waisted pants! Ick!


----------



## SimplyElegant (Jan 5, 2007)

Gauchos. They're ugly on everyone. I have a pair, but only to be worn as pyjamas.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jan 5, 2007)

Agree! I like the shorts. But yes, they should get rid of the other ones.


----------



## monniej (Jan 5, 2007)

jeans so tight that the fat jumps out of the top of them!

awwwww! i like tunics!


----------



## Momo (Jan 5, 2007)

I like tunics and ballet flats  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but i can see how they can go too far


----------



## MacForMe (Jan 5, 2007)

HA HA !! You stole mine! But mine was going to be the VON DUTCH jeans that have the logo right smack across the middle of the butt in HUGE HUGE letters..


----------



## usersassychick0 (Jan 5, 2007)

ponchos, and leggings!


----------



## Guenevere (Jan 5, 2007)

LOL, it's the muffin top effect!!

Hey monniej, I like tunics too, lol!!!

Hey Lisa, high waists are commin' back! WAHAHAHAHahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!


----------



## AquaBlu (Jan 5, 2007)

High waisted pants are a no, but a high waisted pencil skirt is sexy!


----------



## Momo (Jan 5, 2007)

i second that


----------



## Guenevere (Jan 5, 2007)

Whether you guys like high waisted pants/shorts or not, they're still comming back and if I find a pair I like I'm gonna get 'em and wear 'em with a waisted belt and button up blouse, lol!!!!! YAY!!!!!!

Metrostyle Women's Clothing From Suits, Tops &amp; Blazers to Pants, Skirts &amp; More!

Error 500 Page

Denimology: High Waisted Jeans For 2007 &lt;I want!!!!

http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/5...horts%2002.jpg &lt;with a bit of length on the inseam, I would be all over these, lol!!


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 6, 2007)

LMAO! I have a similar pair on right now! Although, slightly different... They have a heart on the left upper thigh, and along the waistline above the butt, they say, "Shockingly brilliant." I couldn't NOT get them! I knew it would irritate John, and the blue is just TOO nice!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 6, 2007)

Some of those are really cute, but I think one would have to be in great shape in order to pull them off...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## usersassychick0 (Jan 6, 2007)

oh and for men, I cannot stand the super baggy jeans, and the oversize track suits w/ all da bling bling! lol


----------



## SamanthaBNYC (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm probably going to get hate mail for this, but here goes:

sweater cardigans with fake fur collars.

gauchos, culottes, cropped pants--especially with high-heeled boots

tracksuits in public, or anything velour

leather blazers

lace or chiffon shirts


----------



## Momo (Jan 6, 2007)

i actually agree especially about the leather blazers and fake fur (no animal wear for me- faux or not)


----------



## Lorann10 (Jan 6, 2007)

CROC shoes, pajama bottoms with flip flops in public..especially on old men.. Yuck!!


----------



## michal_cohen (Jan 6, 2007)

lower pants


----------



## lizpeltola (Jan 6, 2007)

wrangler looking jeans. I own them, but i only wear them at the barn. if you arent there, or smell like a horse at the moment, burn them. and those obnoxious hot topicc-esque word shirt.


----------



## Lala7819 (Jan 6, 2007)

Throw out the damn leg warmers!!- this goes for all the stores stocking them now especially! Damn- if it was around when I was alive- and even worse- when I can remember wearing it- its WAY TOO SOON to come back!! Oh, this goes for all the bright neon colors and the huge plastic earrings (which, sadly enough, I have seen sold in 'trendy' stores... ick!!


----------



## michal_cohen (Jan 6, 2007)

yep


----------



## Chaela (Jan 6, 2007)

lol dont hurt me :rotfl:

flip flops

micro mini skirts

ghetto clothes w/ the bling bling *gags*

tracksuits, pj bottoms - they dont enhance..we can see every jiggle

UGGS

Furry Boots in general

Cowboy hats when they've never seen a horse or a cow for that matter


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jan 6, 2007)

yuck! talking about love handles spilling out of low rise jeans that are two sizes too small... so many girls do it. I always wonder if they own mirrors :10:


----------



## magosienne (Jan 6, 2007)

ditto.

baggy pants for men, sweatpants.


----------



## Princess6828 (Jan 6, 2007)

Aww...I love Uggs and the sweatpants that say things on the butt. Maybe it's where I live, but everybody wears both. I really am not a fan of the gauchos though - I bought two pairs last year, never wore them, lost a bunch of weight and now THANKFULLY they are wayy too big on me. I don't know who's still rockin' the shoulder pads - but they need to stop lol. Ditto on the Crocs. Geez those things are UGLY!


----------



## Saja (Jan 6, 2007)

I forgot to pick on the boys too. I hate the pants 7 sizes tooo bbig, with the crotch down to their knees, and the winter coat, over stuffed to begin with, but warn another 7 sizes to big.......it makes them look like the person shrunk in the dryer, and used to be a giant. How is that attractive?


----------



## LovesJim (Jan 6, 2007)

lol definitely some good ones here! Ditto on gauchos, those things were just making me gag. I swear one day on campus EVERY girl was wearing them with CROCS of all things. What were they thinking?

Also, girls really do need to find some pants that fit. Dont they watch What not to Wear? If you have a tire, where some medium rise pants in your size.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 6, 2007)

What's wrong with flip flops? lol. I do believe they are the unofficial footwear of Florida...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jan 6, 2007)

I agree with the CROCS! OMG I hate those shoes! They are sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo ugly! lol


----------



## vompy (Jan 8, 2007)

cotton one straps look really trashy...


----------



## Saja (Jan 10, 2007)

Whats that?


----------



## Momo (Jan 10, 2007)

yeah what are cotton one straps?


----------



## monniej (Jan 12, 2007)

i found out just the other day that this condition had a name! it fits! lmao~


----------



## KimC2005 (Jan 13, 2007)

I agree about the crocs!! They are flipping ugly.. I can't believe they are still being sold almost everywhere


----------



## Ricci (Jan 13, 2007)

Skin tight bottom jeans ,I hate them


----------



## shauna_bear (Jan 13, 2007)

ok dont get mad at me....=]...im really against the whole emo thing....guys wearing girls' clothing??....come on!!...guys shouldnt be "bulging" out of their jeans....DRESS LIKE A MAN!!....sorry......just had to get that out there.....it's been something that's been bugging me for a while...=]

and yes...i agree with uggs and the pants with cheesy sayings across the butt....i also really dont like those fuzzy calf/knee length boots....it just seems like it too much for me....i dunno


----------



## speerrituall1 (Jan 13, 2007)

I agree! They're called Mom jeans.

Please get rid of the Birkenstocks. 





A gentleman once described them to me as "birth control." Once he saw you in them, nothing was happening!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 13, 2007)

Luckily, they haven't caught on in Florida. I haven't seen anyone here wearing them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I think guys in tight-fitted clothes is sexy! Even if it is girls' jeans! lol.

LOL. I totally agree! That's hilarious!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Momo (Jan 14, 2007)

idk, i think that would be the same as saying girls shouldnt wear pants because they are "men's clothing" and that women should wear only dresses and skirts. I don't think clothes should have a pre-set gender specification.


----------



## jenny_p (Jan 14, 2007)

oh yes!totally agree with ya on that one.

hahaha. yea theyre so ugly. get rid of them!!!


----------



## bbprincess2147 (Jan 14, 2007)

big roach stopper boots...the ones with the four inch sole


----------



## Sheikah (Jan 14, 2007)

Hahaha ok, I would say... Crocs should dissappear from the face of the earth... there's just too many of them and ppl wear them everywhere! 

The sweatpants with words in the butt should also burn in hell...

Aww but tunics... I like them.


----------



## KimC2005 (Jan 15, 2007)

The mini skirts with the leg warmers!! I think there are very few who can pull it off.


----------



## KiKiGrrrl (Jan 20, 2007)

OH YES!!!! The Crocs....so bad, so very very bad.

I totally agree, but I don't know why I accept the high waisted skirt and not the pants.:icon_conf


----------



## Harlot (Jan 20, 2007)

Talking about the muffin effect, theres this girl in our school that we call Muffin because she does this. She doesn look like a sausage per se, but they make her look like she done from the oven  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

~If it counts, I think "regular"panties should be thrown out. Im sick of seeing so many panty lines, its horrible and unnattractive! Wear iether boy shorts or thongs god dammit. Or atleast "seamless" ones.

~Sausage pants have TO GO. You know, the pants that are like 10 times smaller than you and make your legs look like sausages because its so small?

~Half jackets are so not cool. Their just plain ugly on a person. Why the hell would you want to wear what looks like half of a denim jacket?

~Clothes that dont fit you in general. Please, do the public a favor and wear proper sized articles.


----------



## Guenevere (Jan 20, 2007)

If you try and take away my panties I'm comin' after you!!!!!!!!


----------



## enyadoresme (Jan 21, 2007)

vans

anything with skulls on it

fake bape hoodies (even the real ones are ugly)

boxing shoes

eskimo boots

indian boots

fishnet slippers

....ahh i can go on for days

i happen to like my pretty panties very much :kopfkratz:

but i agree panty lines are tacky so i wear regular ones with jeans that don't make them show


----------



## bluebird26 (Jan 21, 2007)

do accesories count? Let's say sunglasses 20 times the size of your eyes? lol


----------



## Lindsey2 (Jan 21, 2007)

LOL! This thread is so funny. Love the Birkenstock comment.


----------



## Momo (Jan 21, 2007)

By the way, as I come of age, I realize more and more how I should never take fashion advice from my mom. Wow, *she tried to insist that Birkenstocks are still in*, and even kids my age wear them! Maybe some kid out there wears em, (MAYBE) but they're still ugly as hell and unfashionable.

No wonder it took me so long to dress acceptably, the woman is an unfashionable control freak! lol

She is also an UGGS woman now.


----------



## izza (Jan 21, 2007)

Everything camouflage.:eusa_naughty:


----------



## misschlojo (Jan 21, 2007)

neon fishnet tops!

i see too many of them over here and i hate them!

tophats, also some gothic types over here wear them! reminds me of cat in the hat hehe!


----------



## bluebird26 (Jan 21, 2007)

Extra furry-"Big Foot"-boots-like. (Top it with two huge furry balls)


----------



## Saje (Jan 21, 2007)

Same Here on the Uggs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> People still wear those here - not for fancy wear but everyday wear... Although I do have mixed feelings regarding the big fluffy boots. It looks good on some but not others.

The sweatpants thing isnt as big anymore... people just get caught wearing them on bum days.

I hate Crocs and FlipFlops for outdoors. In fact... I dont like it when people dress nice then smack flip flops on. Thats just not pretty. Wear some sandals or sneakers or something other than that.

Gauchos can burn too.

And I also hate that whole Emo look. It didnt really work during the 80's (guys wearing make-up and girly style clothes) and now they put some "angst/my life sucks" to it and its just worse.


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 28, 2007)

ugh, yes, leggings.. LEGGINGS ARE NOT PANTS.

Unless you're at the gym.

Also, I reaaaally hate those STUPID STUPID STUPID romper-suit things.. like shorts and a top attached. WTF.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 28, 2007)

mmm...I LOVE it! lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skeletonxQueen (Jan 28, 2007)

You'd change your opinion if you lived near the Univesity of South Carolina, home of the gamecocks where everyone has the word cocks on there bum bums.

Mmm but everyone should get rid of those bulky holiday sweaters.


----------



## mahrisa (Jan 29, 2007)

Skin tight belly shirts, fake fur on collars/hoods, the juicy pants (or cutie, hottie, 99% angel/devil thing lol)


----------



## Shannon101 (Jan 30, 2007)

Some Uggs are cute. Not the ones that look like polar bear feet. I saw one lady with fringed pepto pink ones on.


----------



## redsoxgirl (Feb 1, 2007)

def uggs


----------



## Gvieve (Feb 1, 2007)

Bicycle shorts


----------



## TheJadedDiary (Mar 1, 2007)

Bubble dresses, Uggs, OVERALLS, Crocs (of course), Unattractive girls wearing tops with sexually suggestive sayings on them


----------



## Cocodeleche (Mar 13, 2007)

ponchos, uggs and legwarmers


----------



## MissMudPie (Mar 13, 2007)

LOL I just bought a pair of Crocs. They were too comfortable to pass up!

I'm sick of shirts (for guys or girls) with suggestive/stupid messages.

My BF has one that says "practice safe lunch use a condiment." Ugh. It's embarrassing to be seen with him when he wears it!


----------



## erinhelley (Mar 13, 2007)

Crocs are disgusting and so are Uggs!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Mar 13, 2007)

pointy toed shoes.


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 13, 2007)

I don't like a whole look more than single items.

Gothic look never appealed to me. Would include fishnets mixed with lace, striped stockings. I just don't get it.

In my area - it's more urban &amp; everyone, seriously, just goes for the same trend. It consist of:

Red/Black or white short sleeved shirts; layered.

Jordan shoes; I really hate jordans on girls. I prefer Nike Dunks/AF1 or something less chunky and cheaper.

Tight jeans.

Kiddie backpacks; Spiderman, sponge bob, Dora the Explora. On HS kids... pfft, grow up.

Puffy jacket with fur at the collar. (Which I like, but add all this together &amp; it just kills me.)

*The rest:*

Crocs.

I hate how vans got so popular now - it made me feel like a wannabe when everyone else got one. So I stopped using it... not appealing to me, anyway.

Stilleto boots that look like timberlands. Yuck.

Jerseys! My guy friend wears them everyday and I tell him to stop because it's played out. He looks much better in basic wear....

My BF wears a lot of stripes - not so into it, but whateve'.

And he also wears velcro shoes... iono why. But he does.


----------



## hollyxann (Mar 13, 2007)

i should have the fashion police called on me considering what you ladies have said...haha.

i LOVE my flip flops i would die without them. not kidding. i even where them in the snow. again not kidding.lol. and i love skulls and camo. some gauchos i love i have a few pair that i could live in. and i do have uggs but they will be retired shortly due to warming weather. i wear my sweats everywhere it seems liek haha. [then again i am a college student and i really dont care what i look like] and i wear my flip flops with my sweats.

however the one thing i could definitly do without FOREVER are crocs. i HATE i mean HATE those things. ugh my mom has pair and i swear one day im gonna burn them while shes not looking.

i dont like the pointy toe shoes.

i agree with the new angel/devil shirts.

and i dont like those half jacket things.

and i might get yelled at for this but i do not like nor do i understand the whole high oversized belt/under the boobs over the shirt thing. i just dont get it.

im sure i could go on for a while but then again there are a lot of things that you laides have mentioned and i wear them. haha.


----------



## Momo (Mar 13, 2007)

haha maybe the fashion challenged shouldnt participate here...

lol! just kidding

I just think... if you have to say "i don't get it"... then maybe it's better to not criticize something you don't get. sorry if that comes off as snotty but, it applies to a lot of things


----------



## KatJ (Mar 15, 2007)

I wear sweats too, I have to dress up for work 5 days a week, when I'm not working I'm going to wear whatever I want to.

I do hate Uggs though, and crocs too. I dont like the belt on top of the shirt thing either.


----------

